# Yazı Tura



## ancalimon

Yazı turayı biliyoruz. Kura amacıyla havaya bir demir para atarız ve resim olan tarafına tura, diğer tarafına yazı deriz.

Merak ettiğim bunlara neden yazı ve tura dediğimiz? Yazıyı az çok tahmin edebiliyorum, ancak turada iş sıkıntıya biniyor.


----------



## shafaq

Keşke birisi size intertte google diye bir arama motorunun varlığından ve arama çubuğuna "tura ne demek? " diye yazınca cevabının kolayca bulunabileceğinden bahsetseydi... Yine de bunun için pek geç sayılmaz...


----------



## ancalimon

Bu yaptığınızı onaylamıyorum. Gidip Google da tura ne demek diye aramakta serbestsiniz.


----------



## shafaq

ancalimon said:


> Bu yaptığınızı onaylamıyorum. Gidip Google da tura ne demek diye aramakta serbestsiniz.


Bu konularda pek cimri değilimdir. Ben sizin benim yaptığımı onaylamamanızı onaylıyorum. Maksat bilgi edinmekse; ilkokul 1nci sınıfı bitirmiş ve bilgisayar kullanan her çocuğun ulaşabileceği bilgileri bir dil forumuna sormak; kolunda saati olduğu halde bakmayıp ortama "Saat kaç millet !? diye sormaya benziyor. Eğer psikolojik tatmin dürtüsüyle yapılmış bir davranış değilse; böyle bir bilgilenme imkanının var olduğunu hatırlatmak istemiştim sadece... Neyse ... Bir ilkokul öğrencisi gelir sorunuzu cevaplar umarım. Sevgiyle kalınız...


----------



## ancalimon

Merak ediyorsanız; "tura ne demek" diye aratınca "demir paranın resimli tarafı" diye çıkıyor.

Bu bilgi shafaq beyefendiye yetiyor olabilir ancak bana yetmediği için burda da tartışalım dedim.


----------



## shafaq

ancalimon said:


> Merak ediyorsanız; "tura ne demek" diye aratınca "demir paranın resimli tarafı" diye çıkıyor.



Hımmm... O zaman siz arama motorundan nasıl faydalanacağınız konusunda bilgi eksikliği yaşıyorsunuz.... İzin verirseniz yardımcı olayım:

1- Önce "tura ne demektir?" yazıp aratıyoruz. 
2- Gelen ilk sonuca tıklayıp "ne demekmiş bakalım ?" diye bakıyor ve 
"Metal paranın resimli yüzü, tuğra." cevabını okuyoruz ve anlıyoruz ki tura aslında *tuğra* dan geliyormuş.
3- Bu sefer "Tuğra nedir?" diye soruyoruz ve sıralanan linklerden ilkini tıklayarak ; tuğranın

Padişahın ismi ve lakabı bulunan alâmet, imza. olduğunu öğreniyoruz. Hatta bunun için linke tıklamaya bile gerek kalmıyor. Sıralama sayfasındaki kısa alıntılarda zaten yazıyor.

4- Sonuç olarak anlıyoruz ki; Osmanlı Devleti zamanında çıkarılan madeni paraların bir yüzünde padişahın *tu*ğ*ra*sı(şimdilerde Mustafa Kemal'in baş profili); öbür yüzünde ise ilgili *yazı*lar vardı ve "*yazı* mı *tu*ğ*ra* mı ?" diye sorularak havaya atılırdı. Yani o söz o zamanlardan kalma imiş.

Sevgi ve sağlıkla kalınız.


----------



## ancalimon

Peki tuğra nerden geliyor? Bu sözcüğün pura (ruh atı) ile ilişkisi var mıdır? Bunu soruyorum çünkü tuğrağ sözcüğü de lider tarafından askere dönüşte geri alınmak şartı ile verdiği ata verilen bir isim.

Temeli neye dayanıyor bu sözcüğün. En azından neye dayanıyor olabilir?


----------



## Guner

Google sağ olsun  Benim bulduklarım:

"It comes from the word “tugrag” meaning the “monogram and order of emperor” in Gagauz Turkish. Some believed it originated from "tugri", a mythical hawk, a totem sign with Oguz Turks. One suggestion was that it represented the shape of a falcon-like fabulous bird, called “tugri” and that this was the totem of the gagauz Turks. Islamic Encyclopedia defines it as derived from "tug", the traditional horse tail signs of Turkic peoples."

*ra* *kelimesi anlamı / hakkında bilgiler : *f. İsim veya zamirin sonuna ilâve edilirse, Türkçedeki i, im, in, a, e eklerinin yerine kullanılır. 
Meselâ:
Hâne: Ev. Hânerâ: Evi, evin, eve.
Tû: Sen. Tûrâ: Seni, senin, sana
Tuğ: Sorguç Tuğra: Sorguçun
Tuğ: üstün rutbeli Tuğra: üstün rutbeliye ait (kimbilir belki padişaha ait???)


----------



## velican

shafaq said:


> Hımmm... O zaman siz arama motorundan nasıl faydalanacağınız konusunda bilgi eksikliği yaşıyorsunuz.... İzin verirseniz yardımcı olayım:
> 
> 1- Önce "tura ne demektir?" yazıp aratıyoruz.
> 2- Gelen ilk sonuca tıklayıp "ne demekmiş bakalım ?" diye bakıyor ve
> "Metal paranın resimli yüzü, tuğra." cevabını okuyoruz ve anlıyoruz ki tura aslında *tuğra* dan geliyormuş.
> 3- Bu sefer "Tuğra nedir?" diye soruyoruz ve sıralanan linklerden ilkini tıklayarak ; tuğranın
> 
> Padişahın ismi ve lakabı bulunan alâmet, imza. olduğunu öğreniyoruz. Hatta bunun için linke tıklamaya bile gerek kalmıyor. Sıralama sayfasındaki kısa alıntılarda zaten yazıyor.
> 
> 4- Sonuç olarak anlıyoruz ki; Osmanlı Devleti zamanında çıkarılan madeni paraların bir yüzünde padişahın *tu*ğ*ra*sı(şimdilerde Mustafa Kemal'in baş profili); öbür yüzünde ise ilgili *yazı*lar vardı ve "*yazı* mı *tu*ğ*ra* mı ?" diye sorularak havaya atılırdı. Yani o söz o zamanlardan kalma imiş.
> 
> Sevgi ve sağlıkla kalınız.





shafaq said:


> Keşke birisi size intertte google diye bir arama motorunun varlığından ve arama çubuğuna "tura ne demek? " diye yazınca cevabının kolayca bulunabileceğinden bahsetseydi... Yine de bunun için pek geç sayılmaz...





ancalimon said:


> Bu yaptığınızı onaylamıyorum. Gidip Google da tura ne demek diye aramakta serbestsiniz.



"Tura ne demek" diye yazdım seçenekler arasında burası da çıktı. Böyle cins cevaplar vermek yerine, boş bıraksaydınız, geçip giderdim başka yerlere. Ama sırf size cevap için, üşenmeden üye oldum. Üşengecimdir aslında.

Bu kadar akıl vermek yerine, daha ilk başta cevabı verince, bir tarafınız mı eksilecek acaba?
Ne çeşit insanlar var ya!
Bu ülke hep akıl verenler yüzünden bu halde!

Bu arada çok uzun süre geçmiş, ama gıcıklık ya işte!!!


----------



## shafaq

velican said:


> "Tura ne demek" diye yazdım seçenekler arasında burası da çıktı. Böyle cins cevaplar vermek yerine, boş bıraksaydınız, geçip giderdim başka yerlere. Ama sırf size cevap için, üşenmeden üye oldum.


Bir kaç yıldır bilmediğim bir nedenle foruma giremiyordum; sonunda nasıl olduysa şifremi sıfırlalabildim. 
Ve ilk girişimde forum uyarı sistemi, mesajımdan alıntı yaptığınızı bana ispiyonladı ve bu forumdaki yeni sezonuma sizinle başlamak nasip oldu:
"Böyle cins cevaplar" bazan hayli faydalıdır. Hemde bir kaç yönden:
1- Kişiye; bildiği halde yapmaya üşendiği şeyleri hatırlatarak bilgisini pekiştirir.
2- Ara sıra  da olsa foruma yeni üyeler kazandırır. Foruma hoş geldiniz.


velican said:


> Üşengecimdir aslında.


3- Üşengeç kişilerde bile bir ivme yaratır.



velican said:


> Bu kadar akıl vermek yerine, daha ilk başta cevabı verince, bir tarafınız mı eksilecek acaba?


4- Çağımızın durağanlaşmış beyinlerinde; (tıpkı sizde yaptığı gibi) bazı soruları kışkırtarak hareketlenmeye neden olur. Soru sormak da öğrenmeye giden yoldaki ilk adımdır.
5- Konuyla ilgili; artık hayat boyunca hatırlayacağınız kalıcı bağlantılar oluşturur. "Tura" ve "tuğra"  kelimelerini ve benim buradaki cevabımı; hayatınız boyunca, bir şekilde hatırlıyor olacağınıza bahse girerim.


velican said:


> Ne çeşit insanlar var ya!


Yaaaa..! Ne demezsiniz...!


velican said:


> Bu ülke hep akıl verenler yüzünden bu halde!


6- "Kendini gizleyen üstün zeka sahibi beyinler"ın; çok üşengeç olsalar bile; memleket meseleleri üstüne bir kaç kelimeyle de olsa fikir yürüterek; bizi o derin analizleriyle aydınlatmasına vesile olur.
Memleketin neden bu halde olduğunu oldum olası merak eder; amma bir türlü nedenini bulamazdım. 
Şimdi hep birlikte bize öğretmiş oldunuz. Size minnetdarım kardeşim.



velican said:


> Bu arada çok uzun süre geçmiş, *ama gıcıklık ya işte!!*!


7- Sizde yaptığı gibi; kişide; "itiraf et rahatla !" türü bir "katarsis" yaratır.
Bak ' Şimdi de "katarsis" kelimesini öğreniyoruz hep birlikte...


----------



## garipx

Guner said:


> Google sağ olsun  Benim bulduklarım:
> 
> "It comes from the word “tugrag” meaning the “monogram and order of emperor” in Gagauz Turkish. Some believed it originated from "tugri", a mythical hawk, a totem sign with Oguz Turks. One suggestion was that it represented the shape of a falcon-like fabulous bird, called “tugri” and that this was the totem of the gagauz Turks. Islamic Encyclopedia defines it as derived from "tug", the traditional horse tail signs of Turkic peoples."
> 
> *ra* *kelimesi anlamı / hakkında bilgiler : *f. İsim veya zamirin sonuna ilâve edilirse, Türkçedeki i, im, in, a, e eklerinin yerine kullanılır.
> Meselâ:
> Hâne: Ev. Hânerâ: Evi, evin, eve.
> Tû: Sen. Tûrâ: Seni, senin, sana
> Tuğ: Sorguç Tuğra: Sorguçun
> Tuğ: üstün rutbeli Tuğra: üstün rutbeliye ait (kimbilir belki padişaha ait???)



<Tû: Sen. Tûrâ: Seni, senin, sana> .. buradaki "Tû: Sen", hangi Türkçe? Göktürkçe filan olamaz. Tû, Tu, Too, vesaire, Farsça veya Avrupa Hint dili gurubundaki bir dilde "sen" dir. Yani, "tugra" nın bununla alakası yok, "tugra" kelimesi eski türkçe ise. 

Eski türkçe ise: 

Günümüzde "tuğ+rak" diyebileceğimiz, eskiden "tuğ+rag" şeklinde söylenen kelimedir muhtemelen. Gagauz (gökoğuz) türkçesi, zaten göktürkçe, anadolunun pek çok yerinde kullanılan türkçe zaten. 

Peki tuğrak ne? benzer kelimeler söyleyeyin. tuğluk, okluk, yaylık, vesaire. ve, uğrak, öğrek, iğrek, kısrak, vs. Buradaki +luk/lık ekleri, malum, ok/yay filan konulan şeylerin/yerlerin adları. +rek/rak ekleri ise, genellikle hayvanların (at, davar, vs) sıfatlandırılması/işaretlendirilmesi ile alakalı. Bu anlamda, Tuğrag/k=ata vurulan işareti yapan alet. Mühürün kendisi değil, mühürü vuran alet, buna, günümüzde "kaşe" dediğimiz şey. İşaretler, genellikle resim/çizi (abstract geometric) gibi şeyler olduğu için, padişah mühürleri de (tuğra) yazı değil, çizi/resim olarak sayılmıştır. Yani, "tuğra"=mühür, "tuğrak"=mühür kaşesi. (tabi, atlara vurulan mühür/kaşe/işaret ile ilgili.).. Buradan ne sonuç çıkıyor? Tuğralı atlar, hakan gibi soylu kişilere ait işaretlenmiş atlar olmuş oluyor. Bunun şekli de, paraya yansıtılmış. Ayrıca, ilk madeni paralara bakarsanız, genellikle at resimleri çoktur.


----------

